# June Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Chelsea (NL) - Chelsea*









*DanielleH - London*









*echoes4real - Bailey*









*Faiths_mommy*









*Flamingal - Sophie*









*gldn - Maxx*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*golden_hovawart - Priska*









*GoldenBlu - Blu*









*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*









*goldenluver - Shianna*









*GoldRocksMom - Mr. Young & Mr. Snickers*









*harlowsmom - Harlow*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Heidi36oh - Peanut*









*howie - Howie*









*HUDSON - Hudson*









*Ignutah - Brooks*









*Jazzys_Mom - Jasmine Pearl*









*Jemmas_Mum - Jemma*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*john_woodworth - Buddy*









*kerribears_golden_kids - Nemo*









*lamont - LaMont*









*LITTLE_ENGLAND - Ollie*









*lovestofly - Putz*









*luvmygoldenlinus - Lunus J Silvey*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Maggies_mom - Maggie & Abbie*









*Marijello - Nala & Rex*









*MHirose*









*Mina - Cosmo & Samson*









*moverking - Sadie*









*mybuddy - Buddy & Keeper*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Oaklys_Dad - Oakly*









*orfjara - Tara*









*PerfectlyGolden - Kibbles*









*Pilotsmom - Gracie*









*Rachels_Mom - Rachel*









*Rebel_Red - Samson*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*RickGibbs - Cosmo*









*Robs_GRs - Liam*









*Roscos_Mom - Rosco*









*Rose_Clager - Gwen*









*routedriver - Layla*









*Sali - Chevas, George & Earl*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Sam12 - Sam*









*sama - Shayna*









*Sams_mom - Sam*









*Seandi - MJ*









*Shirley - Amber*









*TheHooch - Laurel*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Time4goldens - Faith*









*tintallie - Wiggles*









*trainwrecka - Ruby*









*welshgold - Gracie*









*wilki5 - Maisie*









*kai*


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I give up. I can't decide.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

This was yet again very hard to choose... uff


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Another great month of great photo's..........


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

...and we're supposed to pick just one?!!!!


----------



## GoldenMix (May 30, 2007)

Great Photo's everyone!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

There all so wonderful, I can't vote!


----------



## howie (Mar 26, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I give up. I can't decide.


I agree! This is way too hard!! :uhoh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I just voted. It was hard. Very, very hard.


----------



## MoesGoldens (Apr 13, 2007)

*Pics*

They are all so wonderful!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that was a very difficult choice, so many great pics to choose from.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> ...and we're supposed to pick just one?!!!!


 
no kidding! i _really_ like several of them!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think this was our biggest month so far, too. 59 pictures....


----------



## bellagirl (Feb 10, 2007)

Great pictures Makes me want another one!


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

It happend again, I enterd pic, and it is not here. Oh come on...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

tough choice again, there's soooo many pictures!

This one's gonna take me a while to pick one LOL.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kai said:


> It happend again, I enterd pic, and it is not here. Oh come on...


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-sunglasses-hats-photo-contest-vote-here.html

I only got your picture for the secondary contest:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kai said:


> It happend again, I enterd pic, and it is not here. Oh come on...


My bad.....not sure how I missed it....but I've added it now...

60 pictures....I guess it's inevitable that I'd miss one.....but I can't believe I've done it twice with the same person.... :uhoh:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think I might vote for KAI LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> ...there's soooo many pictures!


No kidding...60 pictures. Best turn out yet....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> I think I might vote for KAI LOL


And I love the picture, too. 

For anyone who wishes to change their votes, you can edit your choice...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I guess we can't vote for Kai in sunglasses? (just kidding)


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Difficult but I finally decided for Oaklys_Dad - Oakly !


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

My vote went for Chelsea (NL) - Chelsea. There's a golf ball there....and honestly June in the Pacific Northwest means the Golf Courses start drying out. Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> My vote went for Chelsea (NL) - Chelsea. There's a golf ball there....and honestly June in the Pacific Northwest means the Golf Courses start drying out. Woo Hoo!!!!!


Oh I like your way of thinking. LOL!!!!!::


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Well this sucks!!!!!! How the heck are we suppossed to pick just one?????


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Oh I like your way of thinking. LOL!!!!!::


I agree for one thing... Time for Jeremy to get that hammer out again and finish that fence...:bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Shirley said:


> I agree for one thing... Time for Jeremy to get that hammer out again and finish that fence...:bowl::bowl::bowl:


I did finish it.... but darn it all, if I don't have a pic here at work. 

Don't worry....I know you won't believe me. :


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I did finish it.... but darn it all, if I don't have a pic here at work.
> 
> Don't worry....I know you won't believe me. :


OK... I believe you!!! So who is really working tonight? :doh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

See I told you I finished it....



that's me and Charlie.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> See I told you I finished it....
> 
> 
> 
> that's me and Charlie.


Your wife does nice work....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I give up- too many good photos !


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

HUDSON said:


> I give up- too many good photos !


Never give up. You have some great photos. Besides, whoever wins one month, cannot submit the next month. So dont give up. And that signature photo you have is priceless. I love that photo. So never give up.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Four days left to vote here, too...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Is the voting done now???


----------

